# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Юлия Романова и Воронцовский оркестр

## Лия

Творческий коллектив, создан в 2009 году генеральным продюсером звукозаписывающей компании «Armonia» Боделюком Тихоном Вячеславовичем. В репертуаре оркестра старинные русские романсы, незабываемые мелодии прошлых лет, а так же песни, написанные современными авторами.

Добро пожаловать к нам http://romanova.org/music
Мы все очень ждём оценки нашего творчества!!!!

----------


## Лев

> Мы все очень ждём оценки нашего творчества!


Профи! Но... взгляните в название раздела:
*Авторские песни и совместные проекты 
В разделе представлены совместные проекты, авторские песни: написанные на свои стихи или музыку. А также дети- исполнители могут преставить свое творчество или продемострировать таланты в разных жанрах.*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Авторские песни и совместные проекты


*В разделе представлены совместные проекты*
Лёва, а ты послушал эти песни? Разве аранжировки не индивидуальны, не авторские работы? А живое исполнение оркестра- разве это не совместный проект? И самое главное, если посмотреть видеоинтервью - станет понятно, что Л. Киосе- это талантливый автор композитор в Одессе. Так что, Юля выставила свой проект в нужном месте. 
Послушала, посмотрела- Юлька- ты грандиозно выросла!!!! Я счастлива, что в какой-то степени наш псковский фестиваль стал трамплином для тебя. Успехов тебе и творческого вдохновения!

----------


## Лев

> Лёва, а ты послушал эти песни?


Как я могу отзываться(*ПРОФИ!!!*) не послушав :Aga:

----------


## Лия

Спасибо большое,что заходите и слушаете нас!!!! Наше творчество только для вас от всей души!!!!
*Mazaykina*,
 Мариночка,спасибо большое за всё!!!!!!

----------


## Лия

Хочу показать вам небольшой фрагмент с концерта 7 августа...
Не уезжай ты мой голубчик!!!!!
небольшой отчёт с концерта 7 августа....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5QJA...e=mfu_in_order

----------


## Лев

> Не уезжай ты мой голубчик!


мой любимый романс - хорошо исполнено, но... стиль не для него :Aga:

----------


## lestar

Получил массу удовольствия от живого звука.  У меня одна песня прям для вас. В стиле ретро "Танго забытой любви" Послушайте, может она вас зацепит?

----------


## Лия

Большое Вам спасибо!!! Очень красиво!!!

----------


## Лия

В ЧЕСТЬ 19 ГОДОВЩИНЫ ВООРУЖЕННЫХ СИЛ УКРАИНЫ!!!

18 декабря в 18.00 Дом Офицеров Пироговская 7/9. Украина, г.Одесса

Лауреат международного Санкт-Петербургского конкурса
"ВЕСНА РОМАНСА" ЮЛИЯ РОМАНОВА
и ВОРОНЦОВСКИЙ ОРКЕСТР Александра Ковалёва

с программой «БЫТЬ ЖЕНЩИНОЙ - ЧТО ЭТО ЗНАЧИТ"
Вся детальная информация на сайте.... romanova.org
Дорогие друзья,приходите!!! Мы Вас очень ждём!!!

----------

